# Bright - Brighter - Rainbow



## Yagmur (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey everyone,

it's super hot here in Munich and I wanted to do a very bright Summer Look. 
I ended up with this bright Rainbow inspired Look.
I changed the Lipcolour a few Times. What do you like the best?

Let me know what you think. Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*1. With Flash






2. Without Flash, it looks unblended here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









3. With Lovelorn l/s + Rocking Chick l/s on the Lips






4. Again Lovelorn l/s + Rocking Chick l/s






5. With Pomposity l/s + Magnetique l/g






6. Again Pomposity l/s + Magnetique l/g 






7. With Lovelorn l/s + Baby Sparks d/g





*


*What I've used:*

Eyes:
Artdeco Eyeshadow Base
NYX Eyeshadow Pencil in Milk
Vanilla Pigment
Pink Opal Pigment
Bright Fuchsia Pigment
Naval Blue Pigment
Golden Lemon Pigment
Chartreuse Pigment
Azreal Blue Pigment
Violet Pigment
Blue Pigment
Circa Plum Pigment
Blacktrack f/l
Brow Shader Walnut/Ivoire
Maybelline XXL Curl Power

Face:
Studio Sculpt Concealer NW 25
Jade Maybelline Everfresh Concealer
Sheer Mystery Powder Medium Plus
Brunette MSF
Blonde MSF

Lips:
Lovelorn l/s
Rocking Chick l/s

Pomposity l/s
Magnetique l/g

Lovelorn l/s
Baby Sparks d/g


----------



## moopoint (Jul 2, 2009)

Great look. I like the last lippie the best.


----------



## Aremisia (Jul 2, 2009)

This is great. The amount of color you used is perfectly suited to the placement-it's bold, but suprisingly wearable! Your blending is also amazing-I love how all the colors are totally defined, but there are no jarring lines between them! wow.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 2, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jul 2, 2009)

Gorgeous


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 2, 2009)

Realy pretty!!!


----------



## n_c (Jul 2, 2009)

I like the last lippie best. Your brows are amazing


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jul 2, 2009)

Very pretty, I like the last lip the best


----------



## emmy282 (Jul 2, 2009)

Gorgeous! Very summery. Love the last lips!


----------



## mello (Jul 2, 2009)

The second lippie was my fav. Really made the colors pop! 
Love this look , so gorgeous.


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 2, 2009)

this is AMAZING. you are so stunning! i like lovelorn with baby sparks the best.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 2, 2009)

Gorgeouss!! I like the last lip combo the best as well!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 2, 2009)

Gorgeous look Yagmur!
I like the last lipcolor the most too.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 2, 2009)

I love Pomposity with Magnetique. I love the look, period. Great job at blending.


----------



## chrisantiss (Jul 2, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## joey444 (Jul 2, 2009)

Very vibrant...love it!


----------



## ashpardesi (Jul 2, 2009)

super pretty!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 2, 2009)

the last lip combo with baby sparks looks the best in my opinion! but they all looked super hot!

you are such a natural beauty!! and the fun summery make up really makes you sparkle! i love it! i've not tried rainbow eyes yet but i will do one day!


----------



## blackeneddove (Jul 2, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous, I love how you placed these colors! I think my favorite is the 1st and 3rd lip combo


----------



## darklocke (Jul 2, 2009)

Beautiful girl


----------



## Khalia25 (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice! Lovelorn is one of my favorite lippies, but I gotta say...the Pomposity and Magnetique combo is my favorite.


----------



## outinapout (Jul 2, 2009)

I prefer the Pomposity & Magnetique combo- when I saw the first combo I thought I didn't like the bold lip w/ such a bright eye- which I love, BTW. This lip is actually a bit bolder though, and I really like it! It would also look great w/ just a juicy raspberry gloss or a stain topped off w/ clear!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 2, 2009)

this is super beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 2, 2009)

Gorgeous, so gorgeous!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love this bright look!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 2, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 2, 2009)

super pretty


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jul 2, 2009)

wow, your eyebrows are such a perfect shape!! I love the middle lip color the best


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 2, 2009)

Gorgeous look! I like it the best with Pomposity + Maqnetique.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 3, 2009)

Beautiful! All the lips are gorgeous but I love rocking chick and lovelorn most.


----------



## madnicole (Jul 3, 2009)

last lip - love lorn & baby sparks in my opinion....love the eyes, those colours really suit you!


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank you, everyone. You all made my Day!

I really appreciate all of your Comments


----------



## kimmy (Jul 3, 2009)

you pull off bold looks really well!


----------



## starbucksmocha (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aremisia* 

 
_This is great. The amount of color you used is perfectly suited to the placement-it's bold, but suprisingly wearable! Your blending is also amazing-I love how all the colors are totally defined, but there are no jarring lines between them! wow._

 
I agree. Your blending is amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like the last lippie best.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 3, 2009)

You are so beautiful and you wear color so well!


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_you pull off bold looks really well!_

 
Thank you, Kimmy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starbucksmocha* 

 
_I agree. Your blending is amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like the last lippie best. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, starbucksmocha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Btw everytime I read your "Username" I start craving for a Starbucks Coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_You are so beautiful and you wear color so well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, Katie


----------



## xmizlynnax (Jul 4, 2009)

These colors are so gorgeous! I love the last lip color the best. Magenta-like color is hard to pull off sometimes and you rock it girl!


----------



## jollystuikie (Jul 4, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## labellarosa (Jul 4, 2009)

WOW! Very very Pretty. Love the colors!!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 4, 2009)

Very bright and fun, I love it!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 4, 2009)

gorgeous! I love the last lippie best! perfect!


----------



## BlueMoonDoll (Jul 4, 2009)

Gorgeous! I like the second lippie combo the best


----------



## xobaby89 (Jul 5, 2009)

i love this!!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 5, 2009)

Great look, I also like the last lip combo!


----------



## siemenss (Jul 5, 2009)

excellent look!


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your sweet comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I like Pomposity l/s + Magnetique l/g the best


----------



## A Ro (Jul 6, 2009)

Love these colors together! Great look!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 7, 2009)

I love brights on you! You have such gorgeous eyes and you can really pull it off so well <3


----------



## wifey806 (Jul 7, 2009)

ooh pretty! love the pink (pigment?) on your lids


----------



## cheapglamour (Jul 7, 2009)

i like the last lippie the best. and the colors are amazinggg.


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 7, 2009)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_ooh pretty! love the pink (pigment?) on your lids_

 
The Pink Pigment is Bright Fuchsia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you all


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jul 7, 2009)

i love this, bring on the colors!!!!!


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PRETTYGIRL26* 

 
_i love this, bring on the colors!!!!!_

 
Thank you, Prettygirl26 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love bright and bold eye looks in summer, well not just in summer


----------



## bambibrneyes (Jul 7, 2009)

both are very cute


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bambibrneyes* 

 
_both are very cute_

 
Thank you, Bambibrneyes


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow!!! So pretty happy look!

I do prefer the second lips. Wow!!


----------



## Tahti (Sep 4, 2009)

This is AMAZING, omg! I like the Baby Sparks lips the best, I've never seen anyone who can pull off pink lips so well!
I love how the rainbow is nice and subtle too, how you kept the majority of the shades for the lower lashline. You look gorgeous ^_^


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 4, 2009)

WOW!! That look is gorgeous!!! I love rainbow looks!!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 5, 2009)

You are so beautiful, Yagmur.  LOVE brights on you!


----------



## MamaLaura (Sep 5, 2009)

Loving how rainbow it is, without being so literal. Very pretty!


----------



## Saints (Sep 5, 2009)

Totally hot!


----------



## laguayaca (Sep 6, 2009)

Must recreate this.... I love the colors and blending!


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 8, 2009)

bright and pretty! brunettes look so good in hot pink


----------



## Paramnesia (Sep 8, 2009)

OMG amazing


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 9, 2009)

very pretty. I love it! especially the way it looks to glittery in the first picture with the flash.


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 11, 2009)

*Thank you all for your nice comments. I really appreciate all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------

